# Best 22mm tank for flavour...?



## herb1 (15/11/16)

Hey y'all

Looking at upgrading from my Crius to a tank with more flavour but limited to 22mm due to the fact that this tank will be a permanent fixture on my VTC mini.

Recommendations?


----------



## Anneries (15/11/16)

For me at this point, I would say the Moonshot. But others might chime in with the Serpent Mini 22mm, which I will suggest aswell.

The Serpent mini is a single coil but with enough space to put in 3mm id parallels to get ohms down. And the Moonshot is tricky to build on, until you get it, then it is fun.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (15/11/16)

Serpent Mini, yes
I see @Rob Fisher has a penchant for them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/11/16)

Smok baby beast for the win!!! great flavor and clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (15/11/16)

Serpent mini 22 for single coils and the Petri RTA for dual coils aswell as single coils. I have both really enjoy the both of them

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (15/11/16)

You might think about the new Uwell D2 rebuildable, hearing that one has really good flavor.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/16)

For an RTA the Serpent Mini 22 yes... for a tank with commercial coils the Cerabis 44 or 45.


----------



## Stosta (15/11/16)

Subtank Mini for little clouds (but don't buy one because Kangertech don't play nicely with the other kids), Cerabis 44 for high watt, big clouds commercial coils, Vaporesso Estoc for low watt (and cheap) ceramics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (15/11/16)

@herb1 As jou can see, everyone have their favorite. There are more than enough tanks, as mentioned above, that is great for flavor.
The list will grow as more people read the question, at the end of the day you will have a nice long *subjective* list. You can then decide what looks good to you, since you will have to look at it, and use it, everyday. 
IF possible, you should try and test some of them that is the only way to really tell. 
You can also narrow your question down a bit if you want to get fewer options, for example,
* Great flavor (already mentioned)
* 22mm (already mentioned)
* Rebuildable, or commercial coils with option for rebuild-able
* Medium to large juice capacity
* should take standard 510 drip-tips


----------



## The_o (15/11/16)

I recently bought a smok baby beast, and I was very surprised with the flavour since I mistly use rda's. Im vaping at the same wattage as I did on my rda's and prefer the 2 coil more than the 8 coil. For the price of R450 it is well worth it.


----------



## herb1 (15/11/16)

Looks like the Serpent Mini is a strong contender so far...

...what builds can it take?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naz (15/11/16)

I recommend the serpent mini 22 as well. The only downside to this tank for me is the limited juice capacity. You will refill it a lot!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## herb1 (15/11/16)

Anneries said:


> You can also narrow your question down a bit if you want to get fewer options, for example,
> * Great flavor (already mentioned)
> * 22mm (already mentioned)
> * Rebuildable, or commercial coils with option for rebuild-able _Rebuildable (more fun)_
> ...


----------



## herb1 (15/11/16)

Reading good things about the Smok Baby Beast as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NaZa05 (15/11/16)

Petri RTA. Worth every cent.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## herb1 (15/11/16)

The_o said:


> I recently bought a smok baby beast, and I was very surprised with the flavour since I mistly use rda's. Im vaping at the same wattage as I did on my rda's and prefer the 2 coil more than the 8 coil. For the price of R450 it is well worth it.


I see the Smok duzn't come with build deck


----------



## The_o (15/11/16)

I think sirvape sells rda deck for R190


----------



## Huffapuff (15/11/16)

I'll stand up for my unsung hero - the griffin 22. Not as trendy as the serpent mini (yes, I want one) but an ace for flavor. 

Plus it holds 3,5ml and is dual coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Naz (15/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I'll stand up for my unsung hero - the griffin 22. Not as trendy as the serpent mini (yes, I want one) but an ace for flavor.
> 
> Plus it holds 3,5ml and is dual coil.



Love my Griffin 22, I will most likely never sell it. Even though my serpents are my go to tanks I still use the Griffin.


----------



## Silver (15/11/16)

Hi @herb1 
I also have the Crius - i think it gives a great vape
Not the most intense or with the most airflow - but i find the flavour on it with some juices is super
Quite accurate in my view with dual thinner gauge wire coils.

Are you lookimg for a tank with more intensity and volume of vapour?
What is your preference with regard to airflow? Do you want a looser draw?
Or just looking for a change?

I dont have much experience with the latest tanks but perhaps the answers to the above will help us advise you further


----------



## Viper_SA (15/11/16)

Serpent mini 22. Just got two today and I love them. Fkrst build and wick with no leaks, no dry hits, better flavor than some rda's I've owned. 3.5mm coils fit easily. Running one on 7 wrap, 24 awg nichrome 80, the other on 8 wrap, 26 awg ss, both 3.5mm. Grrat stuff to me, and e ery bit as good flavor wise as the dual coil SM25. Actually run my SM25 in single coil too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Michaelsa (15/11/16)

SM22
SM22
SM22
SM22
SM22
SM22
SM22
SM22
SM22
SM22
SM22
SM22

NEED I SAY MORE?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (16/11/16)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Looking at upgrading from my Crius to a tank with more flavour but limited to 22mm due to the fact that this tank will be a permanent fixture on my VTC mini.
> 
> Recommendations?


I agree that the Moonshot is a cool little bugger w/ great flavor,but I find myself going back to my Goblin mini more of late,if set up well it delivers a flavorful vape and holds more juice.Got a Petri 22mm RTA on order,Rob seems to like it and well we all trust good ol' Rob!


----------



## herb1 (16/11/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @herb1
> I also have the Crius - i think it gives a great vape
> Not the most intense or with the most airflow - but i find the flavour on it with some juices is super
> Quite accurate in my view with dual thinner gauge wire coils.
> ...


More intense flavour (not a cloud chaser or fanatic)
semi-loose draw
fits my vtc mini

I have the Crius, Griffin 22, Tsunami
Looks like I'll be adding the Baby Beast and legendary SM22 to complete the vtc mini's collection...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (16/11/16)

Serpent Mini 22 or Kayfun V5. IMO the Kayfun V5 has better flavor than the SM22.

I have both so I will give a quick run down of my experiences with them

Serpent Mini 22: 0.5 ohm SS16L
Flavor is great on this little tank. The wicking is slightly tricky initially but not bang-your-head-against-a-wall tricky. There are some very good videos around that show exactly how to wick it just right. Easy enough to fill and I haven't had any leaking issues with it so far. Airflow is perfect for a nice restrictive lung hit. 
The only real issue I have with this tank is the small juice capacity. Can be used for MTL quite successfully if you close the airflow holes almost all the way closed.
Build deck is very easy to build on

Kayfun V5: 0.75 ohm NiChrome 80
Flavor is also great on this tank. A bit better than the SM22 IMO. Wicking is easy as can be and very difficult to not get right. The only time I had an issue was with too little cotton, never had a leak from it. The larger juice capacity is why I use it more often than my SM22. There are some things to get used to with the Kayfun, which might be a con to you, there are 4 airflow settings, with 1 being the smallest and perfect for MTL for me, and 4 being the biggest with being a great restrictive hit. The other thing is the way you fill it, you have to close the juice control every time you fill it and open it up again when vaping. I have forgotten a few times and you can burn the coil. Building on it is easy as pie as well. 

Both are great 22mm tanks IMO but I prefer and use the Kayfun more often

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

Huffapuff said:


> I'll stand up for my unsung hero - the griffin 22. Not as trendy as the serpent mini (yes, I want one) but an ace for flavor.
> 
> Plus it holds 3,5ml and is dual coil.


OBS Crius is same size, dual coil, does wonders on flavour. Going to clapton this baby next


----------



## herb1 (30/5/17)

Well, here's a bit of resuurection...

...got the SM22 in the week, installed the wotofo comp coil and wicked it, came in @ 0.6Ω.
I found the tank very restrictive though...too MTL for my liking.
I'm gonna try lifting the coil a bit to increase air flow but I'll be looking around for a better flowing tank...suggestions please as there are new tanks on the market since my 1st post.

My buddy has recommended the Troll or Ammit Dual

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/5/17)

herb1 said:


> Well, here's a bit of resuurection...
> 
> ...got the SM22 in the week, installed the wotofo comp coil and wicked it, came in @ 0.6Ω.
> I found the tank very restrictive though...too MTL for my liking.
> ...


new tanks are not doing much that the tanks one year ago can't do. Your loss for not getting a Crius


----------



## herb1 (30/5/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> new tanks are not doing much that the tanks one year ago can't do. Your loss for not getting a Crius


I started with a Crius, dude...the hunt for better flavour continues...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amir (30/5/17)

I'm having a good time with single coil ammit at the moment... Nice smooth 3D airflow. I got the wicking right on the third attempt and now its really come alive!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/5/17)

herb1 said:


> I started with a Crius, dude...the hunt for better flavour continues...


okay okay  thanks  try Zephyrus v2; must it strictly be 22mm tanks?


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (30/5/17)

SM22 RDTA FTW

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (30/5/17)

Smok baby beast

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (30/5/17)

Strontium said:


> Smok baby beast


lets check what mod this would be placed on first: No smok is recommended in my books :#

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## herb1 (30/5/17)

Alot of peeps have praised the smok baby beast but say it's a juice vrieter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/5/17)

herb1 said:


> Alot of peeps have praised the smok baby beast but say it's a juice vrieter



Well I use one currently and yes it is a bit heavy. I got it with a v8 stick bundle but now residing on my VTC Mini. I go about through 7ml ( 6mg ) of juice a day with a 0.4 ohm commercial coil.


----------



## kev mac (31/5/17)

herb1 said:


> Well, here's a bit of resuurection...
> 
> ...got the SM22 in the week, installed the wotofo comp coil and wicked it, came in @ 0.6Ω.
> I found the tank very restrictive though...too MTL for my liking.
> ...


You may be on to something with repositioning the coil as I got my SM 22 out to check and I seem to get decent air flow.My best flavor tanks now are larger ones ie The Engines,Borueas and Modfather.Vapeing evolves quickly.So much for smaller= more flavor.


----------



## Spydro (31/5/17)

Bought a bunch of tanks the last year plus, but around here it's still the Avocado's for the win.
Avocado Genesis 22's - Avocado 24's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DangerDave (31/5/17)

Spydro said:


> Bought a bunch of tanks the last year plus, but around here it's still the Avocado's for the win.
> Avocado Genesis 22's - Avocado 24's.
> View attachment 96316


Hey Spydro, could you send a pic of your wicking on your Avo22? I get _OK'ish _flavour from my Avo22. 
Yesterday, rebuilt and rewicked my Avo with a micro-alien from @smilelykumeenit, checked it on my cricket, and first few pulls were ok, then the flavour disappears.


----------



## Mr.T (31/5/17)

Every few days I start to think the Serpent Mini is awesome... then it starts leaking again. It still beats my Baby Beast by far.


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (31/5/17)

Mr.T said:


> Every few days I start to think the Serpent Mini is awesome... then it starts leaking again. It still beats my Baby Beast by far.



I need to ask .....why do you use RTA's when there is always possibilities of leaks and dry hits? Why not use RDTA's? 

I find the baby beast's flavors are so muted and baby clouds as well.

RDTA is like a RDA with massive juice wells


----------



## Spydro (31/5/17)

DangerDave said:


> Hey Spydro, could you send a pic of your wicking on your Avo22? I get _OK'ish _flavour from my Avo22.
> Yesterday, rebuilt and rewicked my Avo with a micro-alien from @smilelykumeenit, checked it on my cricket, and first few pulls were ok, then the flavour disappears.



The only picture I have made of an Avo G's wicking is one with a quad build in it. But the Avo G is very easy to coil and wick though, so not sure what you are looking for in a picture of the wicks. Can tell you that what I do different than the videos made about wicking the Avo's... I do not groom the wicks (except a very little for the quad builds), and I do not run the wick tails more than about 3mm past the bottom of the build deck into the tank (wick can't be seen from the side). If the wick is tensioned right the tilt to vape will keep the wicks saturated, even for chain vaping.




IMO flavor is subjective, is a product of an atty's fluid dynamic's and matching the build to the joose in that atty to your own personal tastes. IOW none of my six Avo's run the same joose, so none of them have the exact same build in them. We don't have the same tastes and I am sure I don't vape your joose... so can't even suggest a power range for it. But what you can try is re positioning the coil(s) in relation to the AFC(s)... closer, away, higher, lower, etc. Often a small change in where the air engulfs the coil can make a big difference in flavor. Offsetting dual coils can as well (one higher, one lower, etc).
HTH.

For my uses when it comes to RDTA's, RTA's and even some RDA's, it's hard to beat an Avo.


----------



## Mr.T (31/5/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> I need to ask .....why do you use RTA's when there is always possibilities of leaks and dry hits? Why not use RDTA's?
> 
> I find the baby beast's flavors are so muted and baby clouds as well.
> 
> RDTA is like a RDA with massive juice wells



I actually have a Serpent RDTA with a coil just waiting to be wicked... been like that for 2 weeks, just haven't gotten around to trying it out yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DangerDave (31/5/17)

Spydro said:


> The only picture I have made of an Avo G's wicking is one with a quad build in it. But the Avo G is very easy to coil and wick though, so not sure what you are looking for in a picture of the wicks. Can tell you that what I do different than the videos made about wicking the Avo's... I do not groom the wicks (except a very little for the quad builds), and I do not run the wick tails more than about 3mm past the bottom of the build deck into the tank (wick can't be seen from the side). If the wick is tensioned right the tilt to vape will keep the wicks saturated, even for chain vaping.



Quad coils in an avo? SHEEEESH! Tell me more? wire? ID? Looks pretty cool, I must say. 
Doesn't it get quite hot?


----------



## Spydro (31/5/17)

DangerDave said:


> Quad coils in an avo? SHEEEESH! Tell me more? wire? ID? Looks pretty cool, I must say.
> Doesn't it get quite hot?



"We don't have the same tastes and I am sure I don't vape your joose..." so you'll need to find your own build to taste. 
Please pay heed to Ohm's Law and what the true amp CDR/MVA of your battery really is (not what it is falsely advertised as).

A starting hint to work down from... this quad is 2.5mm coils, and as you can see pretty much use up all of the available real estate in the Avo G. 

Quads generally can have a longer ramp up and/or get warm-hot depending on what the build used is. On a single 18650 mech this one hits at 118W, so with my long DLH's the Avo G can get toasty.


----------



## antonherbst (31/5/17)

herb1 said:


> I started with a Crius, dude...the hunt for better flavour continues...



Merlin mini is a flavour beast


----------



## DangerDave (31/5/17)

I also take long DLH's, so I'd imagine I'll get the Avo quite hot too!

Thread hijack over!


----------

